# Can you please help me identify this ship?



## rbaran (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi -
I just recently found out I lived in Israel when I was very young, and that my parents and I traveled from Haifa to Genoa in July/August 1951, then took the Italian ship Conte Biancamano to Halifax. I am trying to identify and get details about the ship from Haifa, like name, shipping line, schedule, what happened to the ship, passenger lists, etc. I have two pictures I am posting (that's me with my mom). Thank you very much!


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like that might be a Zim Israel funnel marking.


----------



## rbaran (Sep 26, 2008)

*Zim Israel?*

Thanks! Would you know a link where I could look at images of Zim's ship's of the period? I've looked through Google images, but have only found larger ships.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage. Try this website http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Zim.html


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

HI,
CONTE BIANCAMANO. ID 5606334. Flag. Italy. Grt. 24416. SP19.5k. Built 1925 by Beardmore.Dalmuir. for Lloyd Sabaudo. ex HERMITAGE. scrapped La Spezia. 1960.
Cheers.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Your ship may well be the KEDMAH of Zim Lines who had her from 1947 until 1952. Go to the Ships List & you will find a potted history of Zim & KEDMAH & also some other ships owned by Zim during the time frame you indicated.
Good luck,
Tony


----------



## rbaran (Sep 26, 2008)

*Fantastic, you guys are great!*

Tony, I can't find the "ships list." Could you please direct me?
Thanks again, I do believe the Kedmah looks like to one.
RB


----------



## rbaran (Sep 26, 2008)

*Oh, you mean the Zim ships list,*

I thought you meant on this board. Got it. 

Here's a model I found:
http://modelshipsworld.blogspot.com/2008/05/ss-kedmah.html

rb


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi again rbaran,

Made a comparison of your pics & the model & am 99.99% sure it was the KEDMAH you were on. All the deck fittings, the rear of the wheelhouse structure, header tanks etc seem to be identical. Very glad we were able to help.

Tony


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

The 'Kedmah' is a very well known ship in Israeli maritime history and if you Google the name, you'll find a number of sites with information on her.

http://www.ssmaritime.com/ZIM.htm

Bruce


----------



## rbaran (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks so much everybody!
rb


----------

